# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  للبنات وبس ... والله مهم ... ضروووووووري تسمعيها او تسمعها للنهاية

## Destroyer

محاضرة جميلة جدا بعنوان للبنات وبس .... 

محاضرة مهمة جدا للبنات جدا مهمة وكمان لا بأس من انه شاب مهتم يسمعها لكن هذا الدرس موجه للبنات خصوصا وللمهتمين المؤمنين والمؤمنات عموما


*خسارة كبيرة اذا لم تسمع الدرس*



محاضرة للشيخ 

سليمان الجدعاني


رابط الحفظ من هنا

دعواتكم لي الله يخليكم 
انا محتاجها ... ارجوكم

----------


## مسار الضوء

اخي جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

 رغم انها مخصصه للنساء 

لكن لايمنع ان اشكرك وادعو لك 

 تقبل مروري

----------


## Destroyer

> اخي جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> 
> رغم انها مخصصه للنساء 
> 
> 
> لكن لايمنع ان اشكرك وادعو لك 
> 
> 
> تقبل مروري


اخي هي مش انه فقط للنساء يعني انه ما نسمعها 
فيها كل الفائدة لانك وانت لا تدري قد تسقط في حبائل الشيطان فتجد نفسك من بعض الذي ذكروا 
محاضرة جميلة 

وبارك الله فيك اخي على المرور

----------


## خــديجه

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم
الله يعزك

----------

